# Our British longhairs and our shorthair



## Bottroll

Hello all I am new to the forum, but thought i would share some pics of or boys and girls. both girls are due in 3 days and 5 days. One girl Milo is a snowshoe.

Meet Little Puss (wifes pick on name lol) She is 2 years old and first litter for her she is a black tortie carrying Chocolate and dilute British Longhair.









Meet Milo She is a Snowshoe Seal Point Bi-colour carrying Chocolate and dilute. She is 1.5 years old, again first litter for her and is an experiment breading with Casper.









Will post the kittens pics once born hope you like our little family.

P.s I am from the uk but live in Australia right now but wanted to share with you.


----------



## sharonchilds

You have beautiful furbabies


----------



## Bottroll

Thank you


----------



## JordanRose

What gorgeous kitties!! :001_wub: Sonny looks like a corker!


----------



## rose

Aww might have been interested in one of Milos babies, til I saw you are in Oz!!


----------



## colliemerles

_Hello and welcome to the forum, i love british longhairs i have three, my chocolate boy looks just like yours ,and i have a tortie longhair and a lilac long hair._


----------



## JordanRose

colliemerles said:


> _Hello and welcome to the forum, i love british longhairs i have three, my chocolate boy looks just like yours ,and i have a tortie longhair and a lilac long hair._


That picture of Dizzy is so beautiful!! Her eyes are stunning, as are her markings :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's

Lovely cats but your sooo far away i cant steal them now.


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> Lovely cats but your sooo far away i cant steal them now.


_hahaha i thought that when i see them, lol._


----------



## monkeymummy32

Gorgeous cats!!! Can I please ask how much Sonny weighs?? I have a silver tabby BSH how now weighs 6.2kg and we're trying to get his weight down because the vet is concerned about his health. I read somewhere that the avergae male BSH is 5-10kg so he's at the lower end of that. Sonny looks much fuller in the face than mine - so maybe my boy is carrying all the weight around his middle instead!!


----------



## jenny armour

possibly sonny is fuller in the face as he maybe a stud boy?


----------



## Cookieandme

I think I am in :001_wub: with Sonny :thumbup:


----------



## monkeymummy32

jenny armour said:


> possibly sonny is fuller in the face as he maybe a stud boy?


Most probably I guess! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Aww I love Little Puss!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bottroll

monkeymummy32 said:


> Gorgeous cats!!! Can I please ask how much Sonny weighs?? I have a silver tabby BSH how now weighs 6.2kg and we're trying to get his weight down because the vet is concerned about his health. I read somewhere that the avergae male BSH is 5-10kg so he's at the lower end of that. Sonny looks much fuller in the face than mine - so maybe my boy is carrying all the weight around his middle instead!!


He is 7.6 kg right now, but that is nothing for BSH male Stud cat to be, they can reach upwards of 8/9kg and be perfectly healthy . Even a de-sexed BSH at 6 -7 kg is nothing. So tbh I would not worry about 6.2 kg that is about the same as our Casper and he is under weight a little bit for his structure. But I guess breed standards could vary between Australia and the UK.

Thanks for all the kind remarks about our family


----------



## Bottroll

colliemerles said:


> _Hello and welcome to the forum, i love british longhairs i have three, my chocolate boy looks just like yours ,and i have a tortie longhair and a lilac long hair._


I love your tortie she is beautiful, and your lilac is a great example of the colour just lovely. And yes your chocolate boy does look a lot like Casper


----------



## marleyboo

wow i never knew this breed existed, exactly the reason i love this forum 

they are all beautiful! im in awe... and now in love with a new breed  they look likhe huge teddy bears! x :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles

Bottroll said:


> I love your tortie she is beautiful, and your lilac is a great example of the colour just lovely. And yes your chocolate boy does look a lot like Casper


_thank you, its very hard to get a good picture of the lilac girl. i am looking forward to seeing your kittens once born, do keep us updated how things go, and we LOVE lots of pictures on this forum.:thumbup:_


----------



## Treaclesmum

Definitely my fave breed!! I've decided I want a cream male BSH and a blue-cream female British Longhair....... one day!!!


----------



## sharonchilds

colliemerles said:


> _Hello and welcome to the forum, i love british longhairs i have three, my chocolate boy looks just like yours ,and i have a tortie longhair and a lilac long hair._


Awww, they made me go all gooey. I could sink my fingers into their fur a give em a great big tickle 
They are :thumbup:


----------



## Bottroll

Milo seems to be in first stage labour so first litter to arrive very soon


----------



## colliemerles

_aww thats exciting, do keep us posted, good luck x_


----------



## jill3

This was our British long hair Called Molly Perkins.
She was so pretty we use to call her our chocolate Box Kitty.
Sadly the emergency vet I took her to on the night she fell ill did not treat her very well. He never even took her temperature 
She died the next day.:cryin:


----------



## jenny armour

Treaclesmum said:


> Definitely my fave breed!! I've decided I want a cream male BSH and a blue-cream female British Longhair....... one day!!!


british longhair are quite hard to find in this country but i think alot of bsh breeders are encouraging the longhair and i think they are being recognised more nowadays


----------



## Treaclesmum

jenny armour said:


> british longhair are quite hard to find in this country but i think alot of bsh breeders are encouraging the longhair and i think they are being recognised more nowadays


I've already seen some advertised, and they seem to be cheaper like around £200 as they are not able to be shown... not that I'm getting one right now, of course, but have found some just looking around...


----------



## Bottroll

jenny armour said:


> british longhair are quite hard to find in this country but i think alot of bsh breeders are encouraging the longhair and i think they are being recognised more nowadays


In Australia the longhair is not recognise at all in 5 of the 6 states or the 2 territory. Queensland has got them on variant register. I am hoping soon that will all change here as our longhairs are amazing animals. In Oz the price is no different for a BSH and BLH, ones de-sexed will start at $750- $950 for pet quality. Then the BSH prices are, show quality neutered/spayed will start at $1000 - $1500. For a Queen your looking at $1500 - $2500, Stud $1500 - $3500


----------



## colliemerles

jill3 said:


> This was our British long hair Called Molly Perkins.
> She was so pretty we use to call her our chocolate Box Kitty.
> Sadly the emergency vet I took her to on the night she fell ill did not treat her very well. He never even took her temperature
> She died the next day.:cryin:


_i am so sorry to hear of your loss, she looks like she was a beautiful girl, very pretty. xx_


----------



## jenny armour

colliemerles said:


> _i am so sorry to hear of your loss, she looks like she was a beautiful girl, very pretty. xx_


that is awful you have had alot of bad luck with your cats havent you jill?


----------



## Bottroll

Little puss has had 5 healthy boys  shame there was no females but there doing well which is what matters. Milo after looking like she was about to go into labour, never did. So a few more days for her, then vets may be on the cards sadly. Kittens still having a party inside of her so not to worried yet


----------



## colliemerles

_congratulations, please put some pictures on when you have time._


----------



## Bottroll

1 red boy
1 hot cream boy 
1 shock colour point boy which we did not know puss carried as well
1 black boy
and 1 black smoke boy


----------



## colliemerles

_thank you for the picture, they are beautiful, cant wait to see pictures of them as they get bigger._


----------



## Bottroll

Milo had 2 very big kittens tonight. 1 boy and 1 girl

Boy was 116g and is a black bicolour 
Girl was 106g and is a colourpoint so can't say if she is chocolate, lilac or seal yet, she does have lavender paw pads but as a newborn that could just be circulation colouration 



























Will post some better pics in the day time


----------



## colliemerles

_Congratulations, beautiful .xx_


----------



## we love bsh's

where do you live? im on my way to do some cat nappin


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> where do you live? im on my way to do some cat nappin


_hahaha you will have a long walk, look on my profile page for their website ,_


----------



## we love bsh's

colliemerles said:


> _hahaha you will have a long walk, look on my profile page for their website ,_


Nice cats great website


----------



## Bottroll

we love bsh's said:


> Nice cats great website


Thank you, I made that a few months ago as we are getting back into breeding on register in the next few months.


----------



## Bottroll

I snuggle you son........ How cute. Milo has been a great first time mum, kittens putting on weight and very content.










Milo gets up runs around and plays but first tiny noise from her babies she runs as fast as she can back to them


----------



## sharonchilds

Milo is stunning :001_wub:
You have beautiful cats


----------



## Bottroll

sharonchilds said:


> Milo is stunning :001_wub:
> You have beautiful cats


Thank you she is adorable such a softy as well


----------



## colliemerles

_can we have more pictures of little puss kittens please,,,,_


----------



## Bottroll

here you go 











































sadly this last one is having problems, sadly more than likely will not see the morning  he has a blue mouth and gums so is not getting enough air, so nothing we can do or a vet can do but wait and see


----------



## we love bsh's

Bottroll said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly this last one is having problems, sadly more than likely will not see the morning  he has a blue mouth and gums so is not getting enough air, so nothing we can do or a vet can do but wait and see


Poor baby good look wishes sent to him.


----------



## Bottroll

we love bsh's said:


> Poor baby good look wishes sent to him.


Thank you


----------



## harrys_mum

welcome and all your cats are gorgeous.
especially love milo, shes just like my boy button. love all the babies.
michelle x


----------



## Bottroll

harrys_mum said:


> welcome and all your cats are gorgeous.
> especially love milo, shes just like my boy button. love all the babies.
> michelle x


Thank you very much michelle


----------



## we love bsh's

That is one big boy you have in your pic massive chops on him


----------



## colliemerles

_I have everything crossed that your little kitten makes it, please keep us updated, give him a gently hug from me xxx_


----------



## Bottroll

colliemerles said:


> _I have everything crossed that your little kitten makes it, please keep us updated, give him a gently hug from me xxx_


Thank you he made it past the night, but is still very very blue and gasping for air at times. He did put on a gram last night but his siblings are all putting on 5 + grams every 12 to 24 hours where as milios kittens are putting on 10 to 15 grams every 12 to 24 hours  greedy kittens lol


----------



## colliemerles

_aww bless him, poor baby, i wonder why he is gasping for air, is there nothing the vets can give him, it must break your heart to see him struggling, sending him positive vibes, i do hope he gets stronger, still have everything crossed xx_


----------



## Bottroll

Sadly we lost him last night  he was cyanosis so nothing we or a vet could do. Vet gave us some Valium to ease him on when it became too much for him. About 2 am last night he started to death rattle so we gave him 3 mls of Valium to send him of peacefully not screaming out in pain  It took 25 mins to send him to sleep then another 10/15 for him to drift away 

All other kittens are fine mum is fine and had already pushed the kitten away so in cat terms he was dead to her hours before he really was. 

Little puss remaining kittens all put on over 10 g last night after the event which is the most they have since birth

Milios kittens have both been doing so well, 3rd morning of weighing the boy has put on 40g since birth the girl 31g  which for both is on and over the average growth per day mark


----------



## colliemerles

so sorry you lost the little boy, its so sad.. Mums seem to know when something isnt right with one of their babies dont they. Glad all the other kittens are doing well, lets hope they carrry on doing well, keep us updated on them all.


----------



## Bottroll

Little puss kittens doing great now black boy put on 20 g over night rest all between 10 and 12g

Milos kittens are great here is a few pics of them at 8 hours of 4 days old 




























Our little seal point girl by the looks of it




































I am fat 









Oh please give me my son back 









Oh I loves you babies mummy has got you back


----------



## colliemerles

_what lovely pictures, you should put them in the cat breeding section, so more people will see them, i love the little colour point girl, how very pretty._


----------



## Bottroll

Milo's little black boy is not black after all  he is getting lighter and is a chocolate bi colour  Her girl is also looking a tad chocolate now. But will have to wait a few more weeks to be sure with her


----------



## JordanRose

How have I only just seen these kittens?! 

Absolutely adorable! :001_wub: I'm very sorry to hear you lost one, but am glad that the others are thriving. Sleep tight, little one xX

Can't wait to see them grow!


----------

